

Ask HN: Four interviews tomorrow, how to prepare? - notastartup

So I have four interviews for backend developer at four different companies, what things should I look out for? Should I bring this fact up? I always get stuck on programming, algorithm questions, any common ones I should look out for?
======
calcsam
[http://www.amazon.com/Cracking-Coding-Interview-
Programming-...](http://www.amazon.com/Cracking-Coding-Interview-Programming-
Questions/dp/098478280X)

Casually mentioning that your day is full of interviews should help you appear
more desirable..

~~~
notastartup
I googled the book and the full pdf came up as the second result. Reading it
now.

